# Tate & Lyle Conveyor and Sugar Silo, Liverpool April 08



## northcave (Apr 25, 2008)

*Background*

The company is renowned for its refined sugar cane products, and especially for 'Lyle's Golden Syrup'. The Lyle's Golden Syrup trademark depicts a lion and a swarm of bees, as well as a quotation from the Bible. During the journey he killed a lion, and on his return past the same spot he noticed that a swarm of bees had formed a comb of honey in the carcass.

Henry Tate established his Liverpool refinery in 1872, and Tate & Lyle built their huge concrete sugar silo in the 1950s, close to the Liverpool docks. A huge conveyor tower was constructed next to it, and this was used to bring sugar up from ships in Huskisson Dock. The sugar was then transported via several other conveyors into the top of the silo. 

Once in the silo, an overhead railway system was used to distribute the sugar along the length of the silo. The hopper ran along on a track, depositing the sugar through big grills positioned between the rails. Today the silo tower is in a state of disrepair, but the silo itself is still used and is Grade II listed. [source: Level Two]


----------



## meth_ (Apr 25, 2008)

i do like that place, been a couple of times but never climbed the silo (bad timing on my part!)


----------



## snappel (Apr 25, 2008)

About time you saw that place. I found some pictures from about 2 years ago, before the damage. Makes for some interesting comparisons.


----------



## northcave (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah i'm down for going back and abing into the silo. Good SRT practice back up.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 25, 2008)

'Lyle's Golden Syrup'  Nice one, thanks for the pic's


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 25, 2008)

damn, sugar used to travel to some pretty awesome places in teh UK!!! 
unlike flour that just got boring old warehouses


----------



## L3AN (Apr 26, 2008)

really nice pics  

interesting place


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2008)

That's a really interesting site and some great pics.


----------



## chodjinn (Apr 29, 2008)

wow, thanks for the invite


----------



## Blinding (Feb 21, 2010)

What a wonderful site.. and photographed brilliantly. Was that McCulloch and the Bunneymen in the last shot??!!!


----------

